# Question about the front grill on X-Trail



## guyfromtor (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I have being looking at the great photos of your X-Trails and I see that on some cars the front grill is the same color as the the rest fo the car. On others the grill looks like metal. In particular I saw two red X-Trails, one with the metal/chrome grill the other with the red grill.

Is the colored grill a mod?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope, it's not a mod.

The colour-coded front grill was used for the standard spec xtrail between the years of 2001 to mid 2003 (it's called Series I/One X-Trail)

Since then the Series II/Two came out and Nissan decided to introduce the part chrome grill for all models, hence you see that someone like me who wons a series I (2002 model) has changed their grill to the Chrome (plus I like the bling factor anyway)

Also, depending on the country you're in, there is more than one design for the front grill, like Tiwan for example and Malaysia, their grills are different to the ones now available in Canada and Australia, but all them have the chrome "V" shape and they are no longer colour-coded to match the body paint of the exy.

I like the upgraded grill, it's much nicer than the colour-coded version, but I guess it's a matter of taste.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Mine's chrome but it's honeycomb mesh without the V shape. But it's the Indonesian model. Ours is a little weird. It's the same design as the Japanese model but the size of the grill is as big as the export model. Some people have even swapped it out for the Terrano grill here.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

in canada the lower end model XE has the color coded grill 
the higher end models SE and LE have the chrome grill


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*XE*



TjC said:


> in canada the lower end model XE has the color coded grill
> the higher end models SE and LE have the chrome grill


Yes, I own the lower model XE (I prefer to call it the base model  ) and I have the colour matched grill (canada). At least I have 4wd so that redeems my ego a little. Since my car is black, I actually like the colour matched grill. On other colours, such as the red, I prefer the chrome. It seems fairly easy to remove the grill so that if somebody wanted to custom paint it, it would be possible.


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

Ryan_U said:


> (I prefer to call it the base model  )


In french we have the expression called "modèle entrée de games" 
I don't know if we can translate it by ( _entry-level model_ ). 
Sound "classy" hey !!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

Ryan_U said:


> Yes, I own the lower model XE (I prefer to call it the base model  ) and I have the colour matched grill (canada). At least I have 4wd so that redeems my ego a little. Since my car is black, I actually like the colour matched grill. On other colours, such as the red, I prefer the chrome. It seems fairly easy to remove the grill so that if somebody wanted to custom paint it, it would be possible.



tell u the truth i kinda wish i had color matching grill
i dont know the chrome looks kinda flashy to me thats just my opinion


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> tell u the truth i kinda wish i had color matching grill
> i dont know the chrome looks kinda flashy to me thats just my opinion


If you Exy is black, I can sell you one really cheap, it's been taken off my exy about 1 month after I bought it. LOL

I had to change it to match the rest of the bling on my exy


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

my exy is pearl white lol


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> my exy is pearl white lol


No worries mate, when you get a black exy, let me know LOL


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

lol i just got my white one 3 weeks ago lol


----------

